

A Web Browser Entirely Written in JavaScript - achalkley
http://breach.cc/

======
nacs
Just a note, it's not "entirely" written in Javascript as it uses
Chromium/Webkit as the renderer.

Pretty much everything else is in Javascript however so could be interesting.

